# Life jacket help/recommends.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Are there any life jacket experts here? Need some help on finding the right lifejacket. I am ~145-150lb but also would like to know the formula if there is one for selecting a lifejacket should someone else come upon this thread looking for the same help but not in my weight class. 

How do I know what lifejacket I should go with for my weight? How long do lifejackets stay afloat? (I assume eventually they may soak with water if in the water too long? If so how long in the water is it rated?), etc help. 


If it helps any, I do know how to swim as I've had lessons for a while when I was a kid. Maroon badge is what I got IIRC if that helps any on the lesson knowledge.

I plan on pier/shore fishing but also considering using an inflatable raft (tied off to the shore) to get a little bit away from the shore to the slightly deeper water (Prbably 5 meters away from shore). I was thinking of those compact mustang brand inflateable lifejackets till I saw the price and gasped. Tho those lifejackets are super compact for carrying in a day pack then hanging outside the pack looking super out of place when not by the waters edge. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

life jackets carry a weight rating, and have a tag indicating that on it.Some are designed for different uses. A canoe vest allows for paddling without the jacket interfering. Get one that fits comfortably and doesn't interfere with what you are planning on doing while wearing it. Certified life jackets will stay afloat indefinitely, and normally will last for many years.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yes, life jackets if cared for can last a lifetime. until last year when we bought a boat, we always just took our old ones out. I tested my dads old one (20+ yrs old) before going down some rapids on a tube, and it worked fine, I didn't have to rely on it, but it floated for 30 minutes with me as my test

if they get torn/punctured I would replace it

if you're that close to shore for just fishing, you can get the cheapest style, standard vest and you can fish with it, I know because I have...... any brand is safe for canada and rated with the coast guard here, for 5 meters from shore, I wouldn't worry too much, unless if you're in rough water..... which I would say not to go in an inflatable boat

canadian tire or most marina's will have life jackets <$50 regularly, just go by and check it out to try some on


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

forgot to add, most have a weight rating and a size, which usually corresponds to chest circumference


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Type of life jacket depends on what you are doing, sitting passenger? Paddling canoe/raft/kayak fishing etc. I hate wearing the darn things because i find they never fit well, always chafe and or overheat. That said for what your doing almost anything will work, how do you move when you cast? You should try the prospective jacket on, then mimic these motions. If it chafes or rubs forget it.

As for lifespan, most new jackets do have a manufacturors recommended replacement life span, that said guage it by the wear and tear, and wherever possible dont store it wet, or in the sun.

If you have money to burn there are some nice ones now that incorperate fishing vest features, hook pad for spares/flys, pockets for pliers knife etc. might be $$$ more though


----------

